# 39 Schwinn Superior



## tacochris (Feb 13, 2022)

This was too cool not to have a thread on to me even though its probably clutter.  Haha
Im not a lightweight guy, BUT im an old Schwinn guy and when i saw this thing i had to land it.  
Serial B1778 “cotter’d crank” model with all the hallmarks im certain makes this either a late 38 or 39 model Superior Tourist.  Came with some incorrect parts such as a crap seat, drop bars and a true prewar “razor-V” stem and missing the fenders (which im not a fan of anyway Lol).
Man when i got this thing home and started looking it over, the pride and craftsmanship Arnold Schwinn put into this thing is amazing!  Everything is Schwinn script, AS logos and just gorgeous!  Its got one really amazing AS pedal and the other is, what appears to be, a generic block pedal.
Not sure on the brake lever but its nickel and earlier.  Tires are nice Goodyears as well!
Original color appears to be white but the condition of the repaint lends suspicious that the original finish is trashed or gone.
Enjoy, comment, speculate, smile or laugh...lol


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 13, 2022)

Beauty!!


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Feb 13, 2022)

The Schwinn Zephyr rims are very rare, good find !


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 13, 2022)

Cool


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 13, 2022)

That's a wee bit off from your normal program, but one that's definitely hard to turn around and walk away from. 1939 Tourist that someone has added a few personal changes. Are both the rims the skinny Zephyrs? That's somewhat unusual mated up with the drum brake. Cool piece to play around with! 👍


----------



## Oilit (Feb 13, 2022)

Sometimes you don't think you're this or that type of guy, but the right bike can broaden your horizons! Nice find!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Feb 13, 2022)

😎that's one sweet ride 😎👍


----------



## tacochris (Feb 13, 2022)

Vicious Cycle said:


> The Schwinn Zephyr rims are very rare, good find !



I will admit, i know enough to know what im looking at but ive never gone down the rabbit hole with these.  Thats good info, ill have to do a bit more digging on that!


----------



## tacochris (Feb 13, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> That's a wee bit off from your normal program, but one that's definitely hard to turn around and walk away from. 1939 Tourist that someone has added a few personal changes. Are both the rims the skinny Zephyrs? That's somewhat unusual mated up with the drum brake. Cool piece to play around with! 👍



Yessir both are matching which seems rare these days but cool!  Its nice because im into low enough that messing with it is easier to stomach.  First step is ditching that horrid seat.  Lol


----------



## tacochris (Feb 13, 2022)

Oilit said:


> Sometimes you don't think you're this or that type of guy, but the right bike can broaden your horizons! Nice find!



I tell ya, there is alot of truth to that because once i started looking this thing over the quality and pride became apparent and i kinda fell for it.  Schwinn really made a piece back then!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 13, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I tell ya, there is alot of truth to that because once i started looking this thing over the quality and pride became apparent and i kinda fell for it.  Schwinn really made a piece back then!




The prewar Superior was a high end piece just below the Paramount. I believe it was also the first to have a removable seat post clamp. 

Schwinn was pretty proud of their new lightweights. 😉


----------



## tacochris (Feb 13, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The prewar Superior was a high end piece just below the Paramount. I believe it was also the first to have a removable seat post clamp.
> 
> Schwinn was pretty proud of their new lightweights. 😉
> 
> View attachment 1569610



I guess you can say thats what appeals to me is the strikingly apparent confidence and pride in the bike itself.  At first glance it looks like any other roadbike but the details really make it the jewel it is.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 13, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> That's a wee bit off from your normal program, but one that's definitely hard to turn around and walk away from. 1939 Tourist that someone has added a few personal changes. Are both the rims the skinny Zephyrs? That's somewhat unusual mated up with the drum brake. Cool piece to play around with! 👍



 I had a ladies 39 Superior last year with rear drum brake and (drum roll...)  Zephyr rims.


----------



## Joseph Frost (Feb 19, 2022)

My 1939 Schwinn built Lincoln as purchased from original owner Was painted John Deere green in 1962 and a taller stem added to handlebars.


----------



## Joseph Frost (Feb 19, 2022)

Serial number.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 19, 2022)

Joseph Frost said:


> My 1939 Schwinn built Lincoln as purchased from original owner Was painted John Deere green in 1962 and a taller stem added to handlebars.
> 
> View attachment 1573486



Thats a really awesome bike man!  Front brake and the “web” style chain wheel is awesome!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 19, 2022)

Joseph Frost said:


> My 1939 Schwinn built Lincoln as purchased from original owner Was painted John Deere green in 1962 and a taller stem added to handlebars.
> 
> View attachment 1573486





I wonder what year that actually is. If it's a 1939 New World the one piece crank BB shell would have a machine stamped serial number and the fender braces would be the wire type.


----------



## Joseph Frost (Feb 19, 2022)

I suspect these fenders were put on in 1962 because they are chrome. The old fellow I got it from is 84 and couldn't recall. He does have the original receipt, I need to get it and scan it in. It has all be redone to suit me now. I asked a lot of people for information. Lot of mysterys. I don't understand the low serial number and the seat stays are different than most I have seen. It looks like a 1934 Liberty frame I found online


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 19, 2022)

Joseph Frost said:


> I suspect these fenders were put on in 1962 because they are chrome. The old fellow I got it from is 84 and couldn't recall. He does have the original receipt, I need to get it and scan it in. It has all be redone to suit me now. I asked a lot of people for information. Lot of mysterys. I don't understand the low serial number and the seat stays are different than most I have seen. It looks like a 1934 Liberty frame I found online
> 
> View attachment 1573624




Well it's definitely not a 39 lightweight. With that seat post clamp, seat stays and a hand stamped serial number, I'd guess it's a 34-36 Roadster.


----------



## Joseph Frost (Feb 20, 2022)

Interesting. You are the first one I've talked to that referred to this as an earlier frame. I've talk to Memory Lanes, American Bicycle Museum. The Bike Shed, several bike shop, even talked with Richard Schwinn at Waterford. I do have a photo from a 1923 Chicago Cycle Supply catalog showing the Lincoln Roadster with this chain ring. But never found any info for the 1930's models. I know it was bought in 1939 but that does not mean it is a 1939. The serial number is what confused me and those seat stays. I have a ton of photos of this bike when I bought it. Is there any photo that would better help identify this bike that I could post.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 20, 2022)

Joseph Frost said:


> Interesting. You are the first one I've talked to that referred to this as an earlier frame. I've talk to Memory Lanes, American Bicycle Museum. The Bike Shed, several bike shop, even talked with Richard Schwinn at Waterford. I do have a photo from a 1923 Chicago Cycle Supply catalog showing the Lincoln Roadster with this chain ring. But never found any info for the 1930's models. I know it was bought in 1939 but that does not mean it is a 1939. The serial number is what confused me and those seat stays. I have a ton of photos of this bike when I bought it. Is there any photo that would better help identify this bike that I could post.
> 
> View attachment 1573780





Start a thread and post all your pictures.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 21, 2022)

superiors used oversized thin wall chromoly tubing, the seat posts are 26.8mm


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 6, 2022)

Very cool! I’m with you, I never gave the lightweights a second look… But last year I found a 1941 New World and couldn’t stop thinking about it, so I grabbed it. Then I found a 1940 New World 3 speed and had to have it. These bikes really ride well! I love the design of the original touring bars, very sleek feeling.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 7, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Very cool! I’m with you, I never gave the lightweights a second look… But last year I found a 1941 New World and couldn’t stop thinking about it, so I grabbed it. Then I found a 1940 New World 3 speed and had to have it. These bikes really ride well! I love the design of the original touring bars, very sleek feeling.



I cant explain it...it just has a look and feel that makes me like it.  im gonna keep it fender-less and leave it looking more like a roadbike until I let it go one day.  Lol


----------

